# Derek Salkeld - Help Please



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

During WW2 my father was overseas serving in the British Army and my mother worked as a shop assistant in a grocers. I started school at age 3½ in 1942, so until my father returned home in 1946, come school holidays, there was often a problem in what to do with me. I spent some time at my maternal grandmother's (paternal granddad was also serving in the Army and his wife died in 1918) but there were times when that was not possible.

So my mother thought that it was a heaven-sent opportunity when one day the son of the lady living in the flat above the grocer's shop offered to take me with him to Liverpool in connection with his work. That turned out to be related to shipping - he was in the Merchant Navy. His name was Derek Salkeld and I seem to remember my mother telling me some time later that he was with the Anglo Saxon Oil Company and had been home on leave. His mother had a photo of him in her flat, wearing a MN officer's uniform, complete with cap and white cover. I guess that the year of the outing to Liverpool would have been 1943 or '44.

We went to Liverpool on the train from Manchester and walked from the station down to the Pier Head and then to some large building where we had to climb up several flights of stairs and I had to sit in a waiting room while he went for some kind of interview or briefing meeting. At each landing of the staircase were display cases containing large models of ships. I cannot remember any details of the models but I have a strong feeling that they were not tankers but general cargo ships, which seems at odds with the Anglo-Sax reference. 

After leaving the building we went for a ride along the Overhead Railway so that I could see the real ships in the docks, had tea and cake in a cafe and went home on the train. I was a very happy boy according to my mother.

I have tried to trace a Derek Salkeld (or similar) on the Ancestry website but without success. I would like to know what shipping company he sailed with and what he did. I would also like to identify the building with the ship's models in the stairwell and learn what it was used for during the War.

I know that some SN members were at sea in WW2 and others are well-informed about tracing MN personnel, so I am hoping that someone can help provide the answers. Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ron,
Been digging around a bit. I have found a Derrick Salkeld who was a 2nd Steward in 1944/5 serving on NERITINA and HOPEMOUNT. He had been at sea for about 7 or 8 years. Both of those ships were Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co at the time he was aboard.

I am not sure if this is the same guy but I have also found this record at the National Archives Kew in piece *BT 372/273/53* This would be a Seaman's Pouch. Tomorrow, sometime, I will pass you the file link for his service record.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Amazing, Hugh! Just two hours after Ron's request, you have come up with possible answers. I know that many others on this site have been grateful for your research in answer to their queries, most not directed specifically at you.
I have never required your 'services' but I, along with I am sure, many other members, laud your diligent assistance to those requesting help to find missing relatives & etc.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Taff's right Hugh, you have been a master at finding these crew lists many a time and maybe you could give me just a wee bit of guidance
.My Father Stanley Walter Jenkins sailed from London 1920/21 on the Euripides and signed on as a galley steward or hand to get to Australia where he left the ship.
I have often wondered if he had jumped ship in Australia or whether he could have been able to legally sign off. He talked a lot about these adventures including stowing away on the Jervis Bay in Brisbane to get home two years later. He was employed scrubbing hatch covers and chipping rust all the way home
We have found his name on a JB Steerage passenger list where he must have be quartered and allowed off scot free?
He passed away suddenly not long after I came ashore in 1961 and before I had the knowledge and curiosity to question him closer.
Googling "Euripides crew lists" I can only find those for 1915. 
Can you suggest another avenue ?
Much obliged

Bob


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Gents, thanks for your kind words.
Bob do you have your father's date and place of birth?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Ron/Hugh,
If my car lasts out I will be at TNA this Thursday. If its OK with Ron I will get hold of the relative do***ents. 
Hugh, Do you concure with BT382/1576 and/or BT382/2873. Can you find medals for this man?

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Roger,
Concur on both do***ents. Unfortunately there appears to be no medal file for him - that may be because he or his NoK did not claim them or the medals were indeed claimed but the paperwork at the Registry of Shipping and Seamen has not survived which is the case for quite a few seamen.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Ron/Hugh,
> If my car lasts out I will be at TNA this Thursday. If its OK with Ron I will get hold of the relative do***ents.
> Hugh, Do you concure with BT382/1576 and/or BT382/2873. Can you find medals for this man?
> 
> ...


Roger, 

That would be great if you could do that. Please let me know if there are any costs involved.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Ron,
> Been digging around a bit. I have found a Derrick Salkeld who was a 2nd Steward in 1944/5 serving on NERITINA and HOPEMOUNT. He had been at sea for about 7 or 8 years. Both of those ships were Anglo Saxon Petroleum Co at the time he was aboard.


That sounds as if it is the very man. Don't believe that 2nd Stewards ever wore officer's uniform, especially on tankers! But it probably was a 'special' photo for his Mum. 

Thank you so much for your efforts, Hugh. I can't think why nothing came up on my Ancestry searches because although I misspelled his forename, their search feature normally accepts variations on spelling. I shall have another go tonight and see what I can find.

You seem to have solved the problem of his name, now we need someone who sailed out of Liverpool during the War to identify the mystery building that we visited. Perhaps the Shipping Office was located in some shipping company's building? I don't think Anglo-Sax had any offices outside London so it wouldn't have been their building. Maybe the man was looking to change employers and was attending for an interview with Cuard, Holts, Bibby Line or one of the other Mersey-based shipping companies. Did any of them have such a building, with models of their ships in the stairwell?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hugh, thanks for the reply, my dad was born while living in Romford Road 
Manor Park East London but was not on the 1901 census because he was born later in that year. At a young age he went to live in Warwick Ave North London until 1918 when his Dad died of Spanish flu and he lived at various addresses until he signed on the Euripides.
Any hints or net guides would be much appreciated.

Thanks Bob


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for that Bob. His name did not come up in any of my searches but that is not unsurprising.
As he entered into Australia as MN crew you will need to look at crew lists - which for Australia are not really available online.

My suggestions are as follows:
There are crew lists for 1920/1921 for EURIPIDES official number 133648. 
Email the Maritime History Archive in Canada - email: - [email protected]
Give his name, date and place of birth, also the year and the ship. 

You may also try closer to home and check incoming/outgoing passenger and crew lists at the Australian National Archives - sadly not online
http://guides.naa.gov.au/more-people-imperative/chapter12/lists-ships-crew.aspx

I hope that helps. (Thumb)

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Ron,
As promised I visited TNA today and obtained the "Seamans Pouch" and CRS10 for Derek Salkeld. Makes interesting reading. 
He joined the ARLETTA O/N 148856 in May 1940 as a Mess Room Boy Served on a number of vessels during WW2. Not all of them Anglo Saxon Petrolium. His last ship was LATIA 180859. He paid off as Chief Steward in Birkenhead Jan/1952. Like I say interesting reading. There is too much to copy and send electronically.
If you could give me your address via a personal message, I will post the do***ents to you.
regards
Roger


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Thanks for that Bob. His name did not come up in any of my searches but that is not unsurprising.
> As he entered into Australia as MN crew you will need to look at crew lists - which for Australia are not really available online.
> 
> My suggestions are as follows:
> ...


Thanks for that guidance and advice Hugh, we are on with it.
It would be nice to fill in these little gaps in the family story after all those years

Thanks again, Bob


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Good luck with it Bob.

Nice one, Roger 

Regards
Hugh


----------

